# Jack Straw and a Wharf Rat



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

While this Jack Straw isn't from Wichita and didn't cut his buddy down, and this Wharf Rat isn't blind, dirty, or asking for dimes... These two Deadheads did hook up for a two-up herf at a local, Richmond, VA Cantina. Great enchiladas verde and carne asada were consumed, immediately followed by what most would consider a couple of GREAT stogies.

Damning photographic evidence of a good time:









The esteemed Mr. Straw









Yours truly, left, with Mr. Straw, the perpetrators.









The victims









Their demise


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like you 2 had a great time. Nice pics


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks like a great time was had by both of you, two excellent smokes as well.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice Don, looks like quite a time. Is that the place you went to with Andy and Gene?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like fun guys :thumb:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well it's obvious that you guys had a great time... Don looks hammered.:lol:

The 3rd pic down is the only case that it's OK for two men's sticks to touch each other.:mischief:

I keed... I keed...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Deadhead,  Well kiss my grits ! :faint:

Bing Video: Grateful Dead - 'Truckin'


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice shots Don! Had a great time indeed.



fuente~fuente said:


> Well it's obvious that you guys had a great time... Don looks hammered.:lol:


LOL but I was the only one drinking beer!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time! And you found a place to eat and smoke, what a novelty!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

What a Trifecta,,,Opus, Cohiba and Mexican Food! Great meet up with some great BOTL right there.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

scottw said:


> Nice Don, looks like quite a time. Is that the place you went to with Andy and Gene?


Actually, Scott, Andy and I did herf there once, but the Gene meet was at the Anchor Room in Hopewell. This was Mi Hacienda in Midlothian.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Their demise


My old buddy you're movin' much to sloooooooooooooooooooooooow!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

^ :lol:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

phisch said:


> My old buddy you're movin' much to sloooooooooooooooooooooooow!


HaHa...

I was just glad there was no watchman at the restaurant. He _was _lookin' at the maître_ d' _kinda funny though.


----------

